# Urgent- FISHPOND gear owners and potential owners



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

PLEASE!!!
Boycott all FISHPOND products immediately.
Mine will be on ebay soon....(and it's a lot)

http://www.humanesociety.org/forms/protect_sharks_business_pledge.html

Sorry to all my friends who support and built the brand, but this is unacceptable on all levels.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Any one who aligns themselves with HSUS will not get any money from me.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

If link is down (and it has been at times)
Here is an additional link confirming FISHPOND's alignment

www.humanesociety.org/issues/shark_tournaments/


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you ignorant???

Fishpond is backing a movement to help end or at least limit the amount of sharks killed each year "many of which have declining populations" and you want to boycott their business over that?

I have to say man, you need some help...

I don't agree with everything HSUS does, but they also do a LOT that I do completely back such as this deal with the sharks and this movement with the sharks is what Fishpond is backing.

I have to say, a company that makes their living in the fishing industry, don't you think they would research exactly what they are backing?

Since their livelihood rests on fishing, do you think they would contribute money to something that would take away the very industry they rely on?

You ever think companies like this helping an organization like this may change the way they look at things?

One thing you can be sure of, they put a lot more thought into it than you have...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

If you believe the HSUS is a friend of sportsman, you fit your question.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

My Fishpond gear will soon be "fishstructure",, at the BOTTOM of my pond.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Chromedoggy said:


> If you believe the HSUS is a friend of sportsman, you fit your question.


What I am getting at is, Fishpond has joined with them for one thing, to end Shark Tournaments, you ever see what goes in at those things?

They used to have them on TV all the time, was terrible...

Your money, do what you want...

I know a lot of people whom donate time to the local humane society and every one of them hunt or fish...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Boozer said:


> What I am getting at is, Fishpond has joined with them for one thing, to end Shark Tournaments, you ever see what goes in at those things?
> 
> They used to have them on TV all the time, was terrible...
> 
> ...


To address your point that doesn't start with flaming

No interest in Sharks or tournaments. I do not disagree with that small part of their efforts.

I strongly (obviously) disagree with a company that markets high end goods to sportsmen, to align themselves in any way to an organization who's ultimate goal is the abolishing of hunting and sportfishing. 

If you think the goals of local HS is anywhere near that of HSUS, you should reread the first line of your first post.
Most local HS make every effort to disassociate themselves with HSUS.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Chromedoggy said:


> To address your point that doesn't start with flaming
> 
> No interest in Sharks or tournaments. I do not disagree with that small part of their efforts.
> 
> ...


I understand why you would dislike HSUS, believe me, BUT I guess I just look at it with a more open mind...

My thoughts, which I admit may be a bit optimistic are:

A Fishing company joins with them to abolish something like this, which I think we both agree this specific goal is not a bad thing. Perhaps it opens their eyes a bit towards their outlook of sportsman> Maybe even allowing future joint efforts to protect the resources we ALL cherish so much while not trying to abolish the things Sportsman cherish. There is a first time for everything, but it will never happen unless someone tries...

How would you feel if you boycotted the chance of these types of organizations to have an eye opening? I guess I give a lot of credit to Fishpond simply for that, they are making an effort while others sit on their hands...

Sorry about the flaming, I know you aren't ignorant, but perhaps just try and keep an open mind...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think PETA is against shark tourneys too, why don't ya just join them?

give me a break. always thought fishpond stuff was nice, but intended for rich yuppies looking to relive their hippy days.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i think PETA is against shark tourneys too, why don't ya just join them?
> 
> give me a break. always thought fishpond stuff was nice, but intended for rich yuppies looking to relive their hippy days.


To each his own...

However, with your type of attitude, nothing will ever change, both sides will remain bickering back and forth and meanwhile, our natural resources will pay the price as people will be too busy fighting over petty differences...

The reality of the situation is simple, we are destroying our Earth, until these groups like PETA, HSUS, Angler Groups, Hunting Groups, etc... learn to put aside these petty differences and work together to save all of our natural resources, generations to come will be the ones who pay.

A great example would be the current crap with these flies only regulations, no real reason for them yet certain groups are pushing for them and in the end they are doing more damage than good as they are dividing anglers and taking away from a number of people that would be possible aid in protecting the resources as a whole. If everyone would just put aside these stupid things, the resources would be much better off and in the end, the resources are what matter...

It just baffles me why people cannot figure this out. Dividing anglers or dividing people, there is no difference, each one takes away from the resources that these people claim to care about, yet they are not willing to put aside the small stuff to accomplish the big stuff. 

To me, this is what Fishpond has done and I applaud them for that...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for your email concerning fishponds Troubled Waters Campaign,
which is currently focused on trying to help save sharks around the world. As
a critical ocean species, they are in great peril. Over 70 million sharks
are harvested annually around the world, most of them commercially for their
only their fins to satiate the worlds demand for shark fin soup.

As a fishing products company, we are focused on the sustainability of all
of our water resources. Our alignment with this campaign is with many
organizations, including marine laboratories, leading scientists, and yes,
the Humane Society of the United States, who has clearly recognized that
their stand on this issue needs to take into account the interests of
sportsman and anglers to effectively see our interests succeed. In fact, the
HSUS sponsored, along with fishpond and the Guy Harvey Foundation, a catch
and release shark tournament outside of Sarasota Florida last year. Along
with the Mote Marine Laboratory in Sarasota, sharks were tagged and released
in a first ever-live video feed tournament to be broadcast to several sport
TV channels.

The HSUS is not against fishing, but like you and I, concerned that we need
to protect our resources so that we have sustainable populations of all
species for our children and future generations.

As the co-founder of fishpond and the designer of our products, I am
passionate about our outdoors. I am a hunter and fisherman, and most likely
share with you the same values you have on the inside. We would not be
working with the HSUS if they were anti-fishing, nor would they want to work
with us knowing our business depends on people catching fish.

The HSUS is not trying to take fishing rights from us, but rather is
promoting catch and release fishing, as they did with us as co-sponsors of
this very large fishing tournament last year in Sarasota.

As a company, we depend on fish and the healthy ecosystems in which they
exist. We are simply trying to create a more healthy balance with our
fragile planet, and we need people like you to join us to embrace the ideals
of just wanting to make a difference.

As fishermen and hunters, we can make a difference, but we cant do it
alone. We need people like you who share our passion of fishing and to work
with us to make a change in the practices we see and feel happening to our
shared special places where we fish. Thank you for email.

Regards,

Johnny Le Coq

fishpond


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

There is no wiggle room with me, HSUS is my enemy. They do things only for maximum exposure for their product, anything to line their coffers. Their product is legislation against farmers, trappers, dog people, hunters. I have an open mind on many issues, HSUS is not one of them.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Boozer said:


> Are you ignorant???


Great way to start a post! Really helps your credibility 
Jim


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Wellston said:


> Great way to start a post! Really helps your credibility
> Jim


My credibility has nothing to do with any of this.

I just find it ridiculous for an individual plastering posts ALL over the internet stating to boycott a company for trying to save various Shark species.

I am sorry, don't have any personal ill will towards Chromedoggy, but what he has done here seems crazy to me.

However, he has a right to his opinion as do all of you...


----------

